# Some more green..........



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Gorgeous isn't he? The female's in slough at the mo' so she's camera shy


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

very nice mate you just pick it up?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Got an unrelated male and female dropped off this evening. Hopefully we'll try for some babies, once I've picked Al's brains on how to...............

btw, have you guessed what they are?


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I was just going to ask. What are they? It's a stunner! Love green...


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Very nice! I love it although I am partial to popes and white lipped vipers.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

(In Catherine Tate "annoying office worker" voice) "Guess!!!"


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

looks like Trimeresurus popeorum, or possibly stejnegeri (sp) - theres so much differance between regional populations its hard. or have i got the wrong end of the stick?


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Its in the Popeia complex, without knowing where they (or if their CB, where their parents) were caught, id say Popeia fucatus or Popeia popeiorum. 
Stunning animals by the way! Where did you purchase them from?


----------



## XoxOriptideOxoX (Jul 11, 2008)

omg they look so cool  they are so green lol  i know nothing about snakes but i quite want one


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Ive just noticed the tail in the second pic, is it completely patternless and green? Or has the colour just been washed out from the flash of the camera?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

carpy said:


> looks like Trimeresurus popeorum, or possibly stejnegeri (sp) - theres so much differance between regional populations its hard. or have i got the wrong end of the stick?


Ooooh.....................you're soooo close, but, and here's the pisser, I would have giiven a _T trigonocephalus_ to the correct answer (yer, right!!)

They are in fact _Viridovipera_ (Trimeresurus originally) _Vogelli_, which used to be lumped under the _stejnegeri_ sp, but has now been recognised as a separate species

here's a couple taken today




























(edit: and before anyone says...............that isn't a mite on his head!!!!!)


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

did you keep the trigs as well?​


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I've still got my little trig':flrt:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

I wondered if you did a swap or anything


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

I new my suggestions were out the window once i saw that tail. From what i remeber, in V.vogelii's description, it states this species lacks any red in the Ventrolateral stripe?


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

_ I dont think you should keep TBH,
Lets endanger my life taking a photo of a snakes head, 
_


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> _I dont think you should keep TBH,_
> _Lets endanger my life taking a photo of a snakes head, _


 
Here we go again............................:bash: (sighs) I'm 45 years old, have been dealing with snakes and reptiles for the last 30-odd years, I was catching _V berus_ at 13, I don't profess to be an expert but am more than competent at what I do.

it all boils down to risk management. I endanger my life every time I get in my car and drive to work, but you minimise the risk to an acceptable level by observation, experience and care. I wouldn't suggest that everyone drive the way I do, and I wouldn't suggest that evryone handle their snakes the way I do . Plus, photos like that are what Mr Fuji put a zoom lens on his camera for.

However, as I refuse to argue the point further, I shall delete the offending pics! Happy?


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

nice snake dude, i would say perhaps not the best way to handle em but still


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> Here we go again............................:bash: (sighs) I'm 45 years old, have been dealing with snakes and reptiles for the last 30-odd years, I was catching _V berus_ at 13, I don't profess to be an expert but am more than competent at what I do.
> 
> it all boils down to risk management. I endanger my life every time I get in my car and drive to work, but you minimise the risk to an acceptable level by observation, experience and care. I wouldn't suggest that everyone drive the way I do, and I wouldn't suggest that evryone handle their snakes the way I do . Plus, photos like that are what Mr Fuji put a zoom lens on his camera for.
> 
> However, as I refuse to argue the point further, I shall delete the offending pics! Happy?


Its just shabby handling, It could all go easily wrong, Its up to you if you wanna endanger your life I don't care, 
And even tho you go on about how you've been working with hots from a young age it means nothing, I know a very experienced handler, probs the best I know, but he still gets bit, reading the snakes body language is nothing, its not you and it could of easily bit you.
and the thing about the zoom, what do you mean by that ?


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> Ooooh.....................you're soooo close, but, and here's the pisser, I would have giiven a _T trigonocephalus_ to the correct answer (yer, right!!)
> 
> They are in fact _Viridovipera_ (Trimeresurus originally) _Vogelli_, which used to be lumped under the _stejnegeri_ sp, but has now been recognised as a separate species


cor i wasnt far off then - i didnt think it was a pop


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm not getting into an argument about "shabby handling" It's Joel.....right? I put the pics up to share what are, IMO, gorgeous snakes, not to get lectured. I know your Dad's getting mentored by Pete Blake and I know about the incident with the King. Re-read my post and pay particular attention to the bit about "risk management" Appropriate risk management is what has kept me alive and in one piece through 14 years as a bomb disposal diver, 30 years of handling snakes, including hots, one war and 10 years working in a maximum security prison.I think you'd agree that's testament to risk management working?

As I said, I don't say that what I do is right, but I certainly won't be accused of being a "shabby handler":devil:


----------



## bug man (Aug 4, 2008)

*GW*

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:no1::2thumb:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA (Aug 27, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> I'm not getting into an argument about "shabby handling" It's Joel.....right? I put the pics up to share what are, IMO, gorgeous snakes, not to get lectured. I know your Dad's getting mentored by Pete Blake and I know about the incident with the King. Re-read my post and pay particular attention to the bit about "risk management" Appropriate risk management is what has kept me alive and in one piece through 14 years as a bomb disposal diver, 30 years of handling snakes, including hots, one war and 10 years working in a maximum security prison.I think you'd agree that's testament to risk management working?
> 
> *As I said, I don't say that what I do is right, but I certainly won't be accused of being a "shabby handler":devil:*



We got pics :whistling2:


----------



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

This picture is OMG beautiful 










Mate I don't care how you handle you must be doing something right  considering you are still here lol. Keep up the nice pics mate simply stunning


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> We got pics :whistling2:


I wouldnt personally handle the snake like that thats my choice im not gonna bash Stuart for it even if I dont agree, but Stuart has been working with venomous snakes for over double the time you have been alive so he must be doing something right : victory:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> We got pics :whistling2:


And your point is? What are you going to do with them? The pics belong to me and if they appear anywhere without my permission..................well, you work it out:whistling2:

I'm going to get the mods to lock this thread now. Your opinions have been duly noted.....................


----------



## herp mad (Jul 29, 2008)

g8 pic's m8 :2thumb:

i personally dont care how you handle your snakes. If i had any venomous snakes and felt confident enough, i would probally do the same, so keep up the good work. Your still alive so cant be doin anythin to anoy the snakes to much. :2thumb:


----------



## stopstealingmyname (May 31, 2008)

WOW! absolutely beautiful :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Dont knock him*

Stu,

very nice snake I am very green with envy!!!!

as for the handling I am sure you were quite happy to do it that way so fair play.

For those questioning your handling I am sure its a docile snake during the day.

GS


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

point one, i am not mentoring anyone involved in this silly argument, secondly please dont bring my name into it when i neither care or am interested in whats being debated. If someone wants to do that its up to him, but please leave me out of it


----------



## welshMorphology (Feb 16, 2008)

Im thick. I thought it was a green tree viper... obviously not. =-|


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

*DOn't lock the thread*

Why cant threads on here just stay nice for a change!:whip:


Lovely snakes mate.havent a clue what they are but they are stunning.:2thumb:
Good luck with the breeding.


----------



## Hobgoblin (Apr 13, 2007)

I think the thread is about the snake not the handling.....

Anyways Gorge snake mate......


----------



## diverfi (Jun 23, 2008)

Beautiful snake Stu, stunning colour. 
Fi


----------



## shelley_draven (Jul 5, 2008)

I know nothing at all about snakes.

All i can add is that the snake is beautiful. The risk is yours to take, obviously you've survived this far!

Great pics x


----------



## Doodles (Aug 4, 2007)

Nice snakes Stu keep it up!

If I ever get put in prison I want to go to yours at least you could bring me some snake pics:lol2:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

The pics of that snake have actually got my heart racing - I think perhaps it is one of the most beautiful things I have ever seen. I am in love.


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

nice snake m8


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Awesome snake: victory: Loving it Personally think he should be able to handle his snakes as he wants...
Anyway, gorgeous snake! Good luck with him!:2thumb:
Ben


----------



## sarahking20 (Apr 12, 2008)

absolute cluckin' stunner :flrt:


----------

